# so, I got BettaFix



## zerlinafish (Aug 14, 2008)

Fin Rot is scary looking! His tail fin is not looking great...but I am hoping that it will get better. I want him to be as beautiful as he was when I brought him home!

I came home last night and did a 50% water change on Ernesto's 2 gallon tank, added the new dechlorinated water and a teaspoon of BettaFix. He tollerated it well. I dosed him again this morning after his breakfast. I noticed he has a new little hole in his tail fin (tiny hole)

Should I do another water change before dosing him again tomorrow? How long should I dose him with the Bettafix for? The package says 7 days...


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I've never used bettafix, but just follow the instructions on the box. It may tell you to only do a water change after the 7 days of treatment.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've used it before and I used it for 7 days and then did a water change. I had pretty good luck with it.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I tried the more concentrated form of this stuff (melafix) on two different fish. It did not work at all, and really gunked up the water. I know some people say good things about it, but I personally think that it is crap. I am not trying to offend anyone, it just has never worked for me and actually did more harm than good when I dosed as recommended. The water got really gunky, but I didn't notice because the stuff is clear. One thing that I have tried that has actually worked is Fungus Clear by Jungle Labs. It is easy, and has worked every time. Hope this helps.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there a difference between Fungus Clear and Fungus Eliminator, both by Jungle Labs?


----------



## Deku (Aug 24, 2008)

zerlinafish said:


> Fin Rot is scary looking! His tail fin is not looking great...but I am hoping that it will get better. I want him to be as beautiful as he was when I brought him home!
> 
> I came home last night and did a 50% water change on Ernesto's 2 gallon tank, added the new dechlorinated water and a teaspoon of BettaFix. He tollerated it well. I dosed him again this morning after his breakfast. I noticed he has a new little hole in his tail fin (tiny hole)
> 
> Should I do another water change before dosing him again tomorrow? How long should I dose him with the Bettafix for? The package says 7 days...


oh my betta died of that D: i i was soo sad that Yin died of that... >< he had those two white sensor fins idk >< im just sad so i replaced him six-seven month later with a new crowntail xD still no name for him xD im thinking


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Melafix makes your water kind of foamy when you put it in... But theres nothing wrong with it, its all natural ingredients.


----------

